# Favore Core Stretches



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi guys! What are yalls favorite core stretches to do before riding? My core is so weak and hurts when I ride, so I'm wondering what is some stretches I could do!


----------



## AnnaB264 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a 5 minute yoga routine that helps me a lot with back pain, and it's super easy to do. Here is a link to the YouTube video that I folllow: Tara Stiles 5 minute Yoga


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

You will get more replies, but you want to engage your core, not necessarily stretch it. If you have a physio ball, try sitting on it, nice and tall, engage your core by tensing your abdominal wall (front and back so obliques as well), BOUNCE hard on the ball 3 or 4 times, then stop the bouncing by using your core trunk muscles. You can progress by lifting one of your feet from the floor as you do this. This will help with your side to side and forward and back balance as well. 
There's lots of videos for core exercises on the internet. I would do planks, v sits, bird dog (on hands and knees, point one arm forward and the opposite leg behind you).Roll outs (sit on the ball then push with feet to lie face up using your core and return to the start position). You will get stronger the more you ride, but if pain persists i would see a chiro or a physio.


----------

